#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос по предварительным практикам

## Женя Морковцина

Здравствуйте!
Вопрос по Нендро в традиции Дрикунг-Кагью: когда делаешь простирания и читаешь молитву Прибежища что подлежит счету, простирания или произнесение молитвы?

----------


## Дубинин

В данном случае выполняются обе практики - обе и учитываются - со слов Аянга Ринпоче - на последнем ретрите Он вкраце говорил о нёндро. (то есть по окончании у нас по 100 000 обеих).

----------


## Вова Л.

Неужели это не тяжело - считать и простирания, и слова прибежища? Это две малы надо, или как? Я бы, наверное, запутался.

----------


## ullu

Простирания просто считать.
Кладете слева 108 красных фасолек а справа 108 белых фасолек там где стоите, то есть со стороны ног, ну там сами разберетесь где удобнее будет брать.

Когда делаете простирание берете в руку красную фасолину и когда "доезжаете" вперед кладете её справа у головы.
Возвращаетесь назад и берете ещё одну красную, и так пока все 108 не переложите.
Как переложили возвращаетесь назад и берете белую, и кладете её слева от головы а красную у глоовы берете и несете к ногам и кладете там.
И так опять пока красные все от головы к ногам не переложите.
Как переложили берете белую и кладете её у головы.
Получается что красными считаете простирания, а белыми считаете малы.
Можно так и начитыванием делать, если с четками не удобно. Ну хоть малы считать можно так. Потому что начитывать удобнее на четках все же, их можно быстро перебирать.

----------


## Вова Л.

Простирания подсчитать - это без проблем - фасолью, малами, чем кому удобнее. Вопрос, как считать и простирания, и фразы прибежища. Да и к тому же, если в конце обоих должно получится одинаково, то нужно за одно простирание произносить все шесть фраз прибежища - как-то быстровато, имхо (это уже по поводу того, что написал Дубинин)...

----------


## Дубинин

Прослушал ещё раз-"...Эти практики выполняются вместе...с каждым простиранием, мы повторяем слова прибежища..." , одно простирание - одна молитва, такого нет, но похоже подразумевается т.к. иначе заканчивать до 100 000 тыс. придёться не симметрично.

----------


## Fritz

А что если слова говорить помедленнее или простирание помедленнее (не знаю уж что длинее)? Или, если слова короче, то молчать пока простирание не закончится? Это же так просто, нет?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Прослушал ещё раз-"...Эти практики выполняются вместе...с каждым простиранием, мы повторяем слова прибежища..." , одно простирание - одна молитва, такого нет, но похоже подразумевается т.к. иначе заканчивать до 100 000 тыс. придёться не симметрично.


Наверно, считаюстся не все шесть строк прибежища за один, а каждая строка - это один. Тогда понятно - одно простирание - одна молитва и тогда без разницы что считать. Потому как за простирание произнести все шесть строк - это слишком быстро и имхо легко запутаться.

----------


## Женя Морковцина

ullu,
спасибо за ещё один способ подсчитывания) мне вообще нравится с фасолинками, можно совсем не думать, что что-то считаешь, а просто перекладывать)

Fritz,
за одно прочтение молитвы получается от 3 до 6 простираний, у кого как)) настолько быстро её не произнесешь, а если одно простирание - одно прочтение, получается "зависон" некоторый))

Дубинин,
 да вот да, логично, но это тогда получается долго так..это лень моя говорит скорее всего)))

Вова Л., 
тоже думала, что можно наверное одну строчку - одно простирание, но не хочется самоимпровизаций каких-то, хочется разобраться, может кто-то на практике знает точно)

----------


## Fritz

> Fritz,
> за одно прочтение молитвы получается от 3 до 6 простираний, у кого как)) настолько быстро её не произнесешь, а если одно простирание - одно прочтение, получается "зависон" некоторый))


Ну я бы лучше зависал, так и отдохнуть можно и не возбуждаться, если просто так, на интерес,  а если речь шлабы о ретрите, где точно надо сделать 100 тыс., то скорейбы всего считал бы тока простирания, а речь пусть оставалась бы бессчётной, это не вредно насколько я понимаю. Иначе свихнёшься от подсчётов.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вова Л., 
> тоже думала, что можно наверное одну строчку - одно простирание, но не хочется самоимпровизаций каких-то, хочется разобраться, может кто-то на практике знает точно)


У нас в Карма Кагью считают простирания. Еще можно сделать следующее. В расписании ретритов написано, что 1 сентября в Киеве будет Лама Сангье (лама Дрикунг Кагью) можете попробовать связаться с организаторами (через персональные сообщения, или через их сайт) и попросить их уточнить у него Ваш вопрос. Он, по идее, должен знать.

----------


## Женя Морковцина

> У нас в Карма Кагью считают простирания. Еще можно сделать следующее. В расписании ретритов написано, что 1 сентября в Киеве будет Лама Сангье (лама Дрикунг Кагью) можете попробовать связаться с организаторами (через персональные сообщения, или через их сайт) и попросить их уточнить у него Ваш вопрос. Он, по идее, должен знать.


спасибо за совет! написала)))

----------


## Дубинин

> спасибо за совет! написала)))


Пожалуйста, обнародуйте здесь ответ.

----------


## Маша_ла

Насколько я помню, считаются простирания. В идеале на 1 простирание идет одна молитва Прибежища. Но это потом как у кого идет, по-моему. Главное, войти в поток и не заморачиваться. Считаются простирания. Мне было удобно пользоваться маленькой малой в левой руки и отсчитывать справа на больших четках бусины по одной за каждый круг мелкой малы. Ну или там монетки, камушки, но можно запутаться. Я, например, обычно точно знала сколько сделала  :Smilie:  Т.к. больше 200 было уже тяжеловато за раз. 
Есть еще счетчики на большие четки, ими можно считать сотни, кто по многу делает.
Это независимо от секты совет. Просто делайте, как делается. Но считайте простирания  :Smilie:  В идеале - на 1 простирание - 1 молитва.
Ежели это быстро - то просто надо знать, что Прибежище там, идет свет и простираться. Тут дело быстрое. Очень полезное  :Smilie: 

(Разумеется, все вышесказанное выражает сугубо личную т.з. и не относится ни коим образом ни к кому из дискутирующих)

----------


## Б.К.

мне вот что интересно.
Ведь если практиковать Нендро,делая по сто раз все элементы(Прибежище,мандала,Ваджрасаттва...) каждый день,на это должно уходить по много часов (часов 8, например). Если спать 7 часов и 8 работать,как  же это успеть? А делать так придется 3  :Cry: года, чтобы сто тысяч вышло.
Неужто все, кто получил посвящение в тантру, такое осилили?
Если да,то уменя руки опускаются - неужто я такой неспособный?
У меня на самую малость практик выходит 3-4 часа в день,больше-то не получается с семьей-работой... А как такой объемище осилить - ума не приложу.

----------


## Вова Л.

3-4 часа - это очень даже прилично. За три года можно вполне закончить. Если считать очень грубо, то год на простирания (это где-то по два часа в день) и по пол-года на все остальные практики (это я с запасом взял, если действительно тратитить по 3-4 часа, то получится быстрее). В итоге - 2,5 года. 

А вообще, когда начинаешь делать, то думашь - как бы поскорее закончить, чтобы получить настоящие "коврижки" в виде крутых тантр и т.д., но ближе к концу начинаешь думать "а не сделать ли еще одно нендро...".

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> мне вот что интересно.
> Ведь если практиковать Нендро,делая по сто раз все элементы(Прибежище,мандала,Ваджрасаттва...) каждый день,на это должно уходить по много часов (часов 8, например). Если спать 7 часов и 8 работать,как  же это успеть? А делать так придется 3 года, чтобы сто тысяч вышло.
> Неужто все, кто получил посвящение в тантру, такое осилили?


Смысл предварительных практик не в том чтобы их быстрее сделать, или сделать за определенный промежуток времени (1 год, 3 года, 10 лет и т.п.).
Учителя постоянно подчеркивают, что главная ошибка практикующих, что многие делают Нёндро, с мыслью что это нужно поскорей закончить и начать заниматься "настоящими крутыми" практиками.  Такой подход к хорошему результату не преведет. 




> Если да,то уменя руки опускаются - неужто я такой неспособный?
> У меня на самую малость практик выходит 3-4 часа в день,больше-то не получается с семьей-работой... А как такой объемище осилить - ума не приложу


Нужно остановится на какой нибудь одной практике и делать ее. 

Как говорил Падмасамбхава:



> Если будешь заниматься многочисленными практиками, не освоив по-настоящему хотя бы одной, это не принесет никакого успеха. Пойми ключевой момент пребывания на пути и отхода от него: практикуй любой [путь] на котором у тебя есть переживания, и откажись от других практик! Беззаветно сосредоточься, пока твердо не освоишь эту практику. Нельзя хвататься за более высокий путь, не опираясь на тот, что лежит ниже. Только так закладывая здоровые семена в плодородную почву, ты обретешь переживания, узришь свою сущность и будешь продвигаться по пути.

----------


## Sadhak

Думаю, считаются только простирания. Сказано, что простирания (уровень тела)сопровождаются произнесением прибежища (уровень речи) и поддержанием ясной визуализации (ума). А мы, если нуждаемся в нендро и делаем его, уже настолько суровы, что не теряем концентрации в той же визуализации ни на минуту? Тогда и успешные попытки визуализации считать нужно было бы, если произнесение прибежища считали бы...
Может я и неправ конечно. У меня получается делать простирания зажав в правой руке четки и убавляя по бусине при подъеме. Одно простирание- одно прибежище, ритм же должен какой-то быть, иначе все равно не получится, мы же еще и визуализацию должны поддерживать в первую очередь.
У меня вот еще вопрос, насколько правильно делать первые две практики, оставляя вторые две на будущее, ведь написано переходить сразу, а это столько времени... Тогда это превращается скорее в трудовую повинность, а необходимо с "радостным усердием", поэтому лучше поменьше, но не теряя настроя наверное.

----------


## Б.К.

> Смысл предварительных практик не в том чтобы их быстрее сделать, или сделать за определенный промежуток времени (1 год, 3 года, 10 лет и т.п.).
> Учителя постоянно подчеркивают, что главная ошибка практикующих, что многие делают Нёндро, с мыслью что это нужно поскорей закончить и начать заниматься "настоящими крутыми" практиками.  Такой подход к хорошему результату не преведет. 
> 
> 
> Нужно остановится на какой нибудь одной практике и делать ее. 
> 
> Как говорил Падмасамбхава:


Спасибо! Вы меня успокоили. Я так и стараюсь - делаю, что могу максимально сосредоточенно - и мне лучше становится. Я, в целом, прекрасно знаю, что к не только к тантре не готов, но и к обетам Боддхисаттвы, да и на этап средней личности не совсем еще тяну. Так что стараюсь прорабатывать темы низшей личности со стремлением достичь большего ради блага всех живых. 
Просто подумалось о том, что если практиковать моими темпами Нендро - то это ж сколько лет нужно! А создалось впечатление, что, дескать, щас Нендро сделаем и вперед - как будто это пятиминутная разминка перед забегом. Хотя я искренне рад за тех, для кого это так!

----------

